# On Line Gunsmith Course



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton reminded me of this course. There is a basic and advanced curriculum.

Online Gunsmithing Courses at Modern Schools of America, LLC


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> Denton reminded me of this course. There is a basic and advanced curriculum.
> 
> Online Gunsmithing Courses at Modern Schools of America, LLC


Thanks but I don't have time. My online NeuroSurgeon Course is taking up most of my free time.

Seriously, this may be a good course, I don't know. But I'd rather take a hands on training course.

By the way, its my understanding that many college courses are online? WTF is that all about?

All I know is that way too many college grads can't tell you the dimensions of a 4x8 sheet of plywood if their lives depended on it.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Don't forget the new fee's.

http://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/20...executive-order-may-drive-gunsmiths-business/


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

As with any on line vocational school, you need to have the inane ability to use tools.

One prime thing needed with gunsmithing and is paramount to the trade is a good mechanical aptitude.

If you can't figure out complex mechanisms, keep away.

More than half of my business is from some idiot thinking he can fix his own gun.

Sometimes there is an almost imperceptible failure that you will pull you hair out on. 

My basic background is as a toolmaker/ engineer, worked in the firearms manufacturing field.

I have all the machines needed to do gunsmith work, and they are needed, and the investment is expensive when starting..

If you plan on just being a part time kitchen table gunsmith, knock yourself out.

IF you want to make a career out of it you need to be at a real school.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Thanks but I don't have time. My online NeuroSurgeon Course is taking up most of my free time.
> 
> Seriously, this may be a good course, I don't know. But I'd rather take a hands on training course.
> 
> ...


Much like online porn ..... some prefer more of a hands on approach than others.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> As with any on line vocational school, you need to have the inane ability to use tools.
> 
> One prime thing needed with gunsmithing and is paramount to the trade is a good mechanical aptitude.
> 
> If you can't figure out complex mechanisms, keep away.


Check. My mechanical aptitude is in good shape. The sad part is there are a bunch of people who barely know which end of a screwdriver to use.



SOCOM42 said:


> More than half of my business is from some idiot thinking he can fix his own gun.


IF you have a mechanical aptitude you also need the ability to figure out or find an answer to your problem.



SOCOM42 said:


> Sometimes there is an almost imperceptible failure that you will pull you hair out on.


This is true in any business.



SOCOM42 said:


> My basic background is as a toolmaker/ engineer, worked in the firearms manufacturing field.
> 
> I have all the machines needed to do gunsmith work, and they are needed, and the investment is expensive when starting.
> 
> ...


I don't want to make it a career but I do have a need to know how things work. But that's just me. If it does get ugly then going to a local gunsmith won't be an option.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

$3k isn't a lot if it's a valid trade school. When I look at the wait list and charges the truly great shops have in restoring old weapons and such I can imagine it being a real value to someone with such talents, but then I gather those people are rare?


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Back in the late 80's I took a mail order course for diesel mechanic. At that time I was working on semi truck so the schooling did come in handy for what I was doing.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I'll let you know how the course is as I get farther into it.

So far, it is OK. At the end of the course, I'll still be what I call an armorer and not a gunsmith. Sure, I'll be able to blue barrels and repair stocks, but without machining equipment AND the accompanying knowledge, I won't be what I call a gunsmith.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> I'll let you know how the course is as I get farther into it.
> 
> So far, it is OK. At the end of the course, I'll still be what I call an armorer and not a gunsmith. Sure, I'll be able to blue barrels and repair stocks, but without machining equipment AND the accompanying knowledge, I won't be what I call a gunsmith.


I have no desire to be a true gunsmith. I'll be happy to be what you call an armorer. I do want to eventually take the basic course. It is on my to do list.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The basic course is too basic, I suggest the advanced.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Denton said:


> I'll let you know how the course is as I get farther into it.
> 
> So far, it is OK. At the end of the course, I'll still be what I call an armorer and not a gunsmith. Sure, I'll be able to blue barrels and repair stocks, but without machining equipment AND the accompanying knowledge, I won't be what I call a gunsmith.


Here is the class I took , www.ashworthcollege.edu/locksmith , this is one my friend took , Accredited College, High School & Career School Online | Penn Foster .

hope you can use this info .


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

inceptor said:


> I have no desire to be a true gunsmith. I'll be happy to be what you call an armorer. I do want to eventually take the basic course. It is on my to do list.


Thinking of the advanced course not that it I will be gunsmith after just a more educated not so much of a idiot.

Getting older, got to have relevant skills for after SHTF we'll just be Solent Green. You know easier to eat than keep feeding...LOL


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Denton said:


> The basic course is too basic, I suggest the advanced.


The Ashworth college has advance class in gunsmith , I took the basic course , and the basic lock smith course . I hope this helps . I helped me out a lot I know more now then I did before , they will send you updates every year on new guns that come out .


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Denton said:


> I'll let you know how the course is as I get farther into it.
> 
> So far, it is OK. At the end of the course, I'll still be what I call an armorer and not a gunsmith. Sure, I'll be able to blue barrels and repair stocks, but without machining equipment AND the accompanying knowledge, I won't be what I call a gunsmith.


It's a start. Sounds like a good trade to have post SHTF.


----------

